# Help wont start



## 157484 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi I have a GT-1855 White. Last year I used it and stored it in a heated barn. This year I tried to use it and it would not start. I placed a new battery in it and a new solenoid. and it still wont crank over. When I turn the key it cranks very low like the battery needs replaced and I tried 3 new battery's. I even tried to direct connect right to the starter. and nothing worked. what could be wrong Please Help


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum 157484! My first suspicion would be bad gas. Have you tried dumping out the old gas in the tank and refilling with fresh gas double treated with Berrymans B-12 of Sea Foam? Provided you have verified spark, you may need to give the engine a wif of ether for the first start due to the old gas gumming up the carburetor and potentially the valves which get gummed up with carbon and dry gas deposits that can and will hold valves open. The ether is very volitile so be judicious with it but it can set off the first combustion event that usually blows a stuff valve shut and runs the engine long enough to draw gas through the carb. 

I have run into this problem every year on my Honda powered log splitter and a couple of times with my Honda ATV's.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Check the tank and float bowl for water. Water in float type carbs will prevent starting because of its specific gravity or weight. Drain the tank out and clean the float bowl. But what I think he is trying to get at is an electrical problem. He replaced his solenoid and his battery. didnt fix the problem. He directly jumped the starter and still it cranked slowly. If you have the patience pull the motor apart and clean the commutator off with fine sandpaper. I rigged the armature to a electric drill and clamped the drill in a vise. Next I spun the armature and used finer than 400 grit emery cloth to remove the glaze on the commutator. Next used compressed air to blow off any dust in the armature windings. Clean out the magnetic poles on the inside of the can. Push the brushes against the commutator and check for proper seating. If not seated properly, lay the sandpaper on the comm rough side out, place brush on rough surface and turn the com so that the sandpaper cuts the brushes until they sit flush with the comm. clean the spaces between each comm section with a knife about the thickness of your fingernail deep. Reasemmble the starter and install it. Turn the key and hope this fixes your issue. I did this once on an old 30 yr old bolens rear engine rider. It worked perfect. I hope this helps. Kinda long but i hope it helps.


----------



## 157484 (Mar 22, 2010)

*No*

the starter will turn about an 1 turn and quit it. whats wrong


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

157484 said:


> the starter will turn about an 1 turn and quit it. whats wrong


Sounds like a bad battery and or bad ground/terminal connections.


----------



## 157484 (Mar 22, 2010)

*the battery*

the battery is good and the ground is good. I hit the key yesterday and seen a spark come from the starter, so I took it apart and one of the brushes fell out and the wire was touching ground. So I was woundering what would be a good glue or something that I can place the wire back in the brush and it will stay.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

157484 said:


> the battery is good and the ground is good. I hit the key yesterday and seen a spark come from the starter, so I took it apart and one of the brushes fell out and the wire was touching ground. So I was woundering what would be a good glue or something that I can place the wire back in the brush and it will stay.


The area being glued in question will have to be absolutely grease/oil free for any glue to stick good. I would lean towards a quick setting epoxy. A hot glue gun may or may not work but might be worth a try.


----------

